# [SOLVED] Can't Find wlan0!

## ludachr1s7

Hi, i'm pretty new to gentoo, and all has been good so far, but i've been working 3 days at getting this wireless to work to no avail.  

It is worth mentioning that I have two other linux installs (ubuntu and fedora) where wireless worked out of the box flawlessly, i don't know if i can copy some settings from there or something but thought i would mention that.

Ive searched all the forums and read the wiki's for my card but still can't get it to even find wlan0, i dont' know what I am doing wrong.  after reading forums for 3 days i will post what information i see asked for the most with this issue:

im using wpa_supplicant and i have iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9, i believe i have my kernel configured right after the 100th time readin that wiki, however I am not so sure about modprobe (or even what modprobe is, if i have to do something there)

```
lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 40)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

```
ifconfig:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:8b:d7:7d:89

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:8bff:fed7:7d89/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:633 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:695 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:381859 (372.9 KiB)  TX bytes:111709 (109.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:18

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2400 (2.3 KiB)  TX bytes:2400 (2.3 KiB)
```

```
iwconfig:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

```
conf.d/net:

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

```
wpa_supplicant.conf:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1
```

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start:

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel iproute2 system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   wpa_supplicant only works on wireless interfaces

 *   unless the -D wired option is specified

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)    
```

It just can't seem to find it!  Any help would be great im goin crazy, and since im pretty much new the commands even to trivial actions would be nice

ThanksLast edited by ludachr1s7 on Sun Jun 07, 2009 4:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bones McCracker

Was this one of the threads you looked at?  If not, it might give you some ideas:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5726192.html

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *BoneKracker wrote:*   

> Was this one of the threads you looked at?  If not, it might give you some ideas:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5726192.html

 

Yes, I actually did look at that thank you and i followed exactly what they said (of course for the 3945 instead) and it still did not improve the situation, however i do not know exaclty what he meant by

"Sorry about that, I was being dumb and forgot that I hadn't loaded the firmware for the driver."

at the end of the post, besides that this has not helped me.

It is very similar though, but he seems to be able to at least recognize it by the end but i can't.  Any more help would be great and i can post whatever output you need.

Thanks

----------

## Bones McCracker

First of all, don't get frustrated.  Networking is one area where Gentoo does not hold your hand at all.  The downside of that is obvious.  The upside, which is not so obvious, is that it offers immense flexibility you just can't get with highly canned setups like Ubuntu, Fedora, SUSE, etc.  Try to be patient.  You will get it working, and you'll have learned a lot in the process.   :Smile: 

Now, I personally haven't used wpa_supplicant in a long time and I'm not familiar with the Intel drivers.  Maybe somebody who uses Intel wireless (there are lots of them) will jump in and help here.

Having said that, is this the wiki entry you followed?

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

One thing I notice there is that it does seem to explain the firmware beyond the level you seem to have a grasp of at this point, and it points to additional documentation that should have been installed on your system explaining it further. *Quote:*   

> It is also recommended to check the README files of the microcode packages, as they contain other useful information for setting up the device. You can usually find them in /usr/share/doc/iwl3945-ucode-*/

 One thing I do recall from my limited wireless experience is that it is sometimes necessary to read the documentation of the drivers.

Also, I notice this: *Quote:*   

> Note: For kernel 2.6.27 and later, use the second slot(version 228.57.2.21) which needs to be unmasked in package.keywords.

 .I'm not sure if that's outdated information, but it might be relevant.

Did a udev entry get generated for it? (Probably not, from what it sounds like.  It sounds like there's something wrong with the driver, which in this case, I'm guessing means the firmware is not being loaded and the /usr/share/doc information might help with that)?

review /etc/udev/rules.d/70persistent-net.rules

If not, is it showing up in sysfs?

examine /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/00*/*

----------

## ludachr1s7

Thank you for keeping with me!

Yes, that is the wiki site i used, and yes i agree i do not completely understand the firmware

I tried looking at the documentation but it is in a .bz2 file which ark cannot read, it is not a .tar.bz2 but a bz2, so im not sure how to read that

[EDIT]: I figured out how to read it and did what it said to the kernel and still no change

Further, the version 228.57.21 is for the iwl4965 which is not me, but i did get the masked new version of the driver

my udev 70persistent-net.rules shows:

```
# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1600 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:8b:d7:7d:89", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

```

and no there is not a iwl3945 folder in the /sys/bus/pci/drivers

Therefore i believe that i must be getting the firmware wrong, i don't really understand what it means to install or load the firmware, any help here would be great.

Thanks for everything so far, i love gentoo so much i refuse to go back to slowbuntu

Thanks

----------

## ludachr1s7

Heres another update, this may help

```
#modprobe iwl3945

FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
#dmesg | grep iwl

[    4.051955] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_force_state

[    4.052142] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_unregister

[    4.053735] iwl3945: Unknown symbol print_ssid

[    4.053913] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_free

[    4.054199] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_allocate

[    4.054316] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_register

[   83.122519] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_force_state

[   83.122698] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_unregister

[   83.124295] iwl3945: Unknown symbol print_ssid

[   83.124473] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_free

[   83.124752] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_allocate

[   83.124867] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_register
```

being new i don't know what that means but maybe that can help...

Thanks

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> Thank you for keeping with me!
> 
> Yes, that is the wiki site i used, and yes i agree i do not completely understand the firmware
> 
> I tried looking at the documentation but it is in a .bz2 file which ark cannot read, it is not a .tar.bz2 but a bz2, so im not sure how to read that

 

The pager program called 'less' has built-in support for archives, and will transparently decompress them.  All you have to do is:

```
less README.bz2
```

(substitute the name of the archive for README above).

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> [EDIT]: I figured out how to read it and did what it said to the kernel and still no change
> 
> Further, the version 228.57.21 is for the iwl4965 which is not me, but i did get the masked new version of the driver

 

Okay.  You may or may not need the masked version of yours; once you get any other problems worked out, you can try both and see if there's any difference.

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> my udev 70persistent-net.rules shows:
> 
> ```
> # PCI device 0x14e4:0x1600 (tg3)
> 
> ...

 

Alright.  That's probably because it's not showing up in /sus/bus/pci/drivers yet.  A udev rule is most often created automatically for you, once you get a new device set up.  It is useful to know how to edit them, or create them, because they control various things like what the device gets named (for example, if you want to flip-flop which network cards are called "eth0" and "eth1" or something.  This generally works pretty much automatically these days, but if you ever have to edit it, or just want to understand it better, there is a good reference by one of Gentoo's original developers:

http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> and no there is not a iwl3945 folder in the /sys/bus/pci/drivers.  Therefore i believe that i must be getting the firmware wrong, i don't really understand what it means to install or load the firmware, any help here would be great.  Thanks for everything so far, i love gentoo so much i refuse to go back to slowbuntu.  Thanks

 

Yes, I agree.  I think your problem pertains to the driver getting loaded.  As you might have guessed by looking at the udev rules, udev is part of the GNU/Linux version of "plug and play".  What happens is that a device is discovered on the system by one of various means (e.g. by the kernel during boot-up, hot-plugging scripts run by the init system, hald, etc.).  That results in entries being created in the sysfs (which is a filesystem that serves as a database of what components your system is comprised of).  Then udev is sort of like a query language that searches through sysfs according to what's in udev.conf (and rules.d), and takes certain action when it finds a device that matches all of the parameters of a given entry.  Typically, that action is simply to create a device file in /dev that is associated with the driver interface and hardware addresses, as shown in sysfs.

So obviously, none of that can happen if there's no entry in sysfs to begin with.

The actual device discovery is configured pretty well already for you in the default Gentoo installation, and the device should be detected during boot-up, or even while the system is running if you were to plug it in (e.g., in the case of a USB wireless device).  However, that detection does depend on the driver being properly configured.

Now here is where we start to get over my head pertaining to your particular configuration.  My only wireless experience has been with a USB-based ralink device for which there was no in-kernel driver.  Therefore, I had to use the windows driver and this thing called ndiswrapper and did not have the experience of actually loading the kernel's own driver (in your case, iwl3945 or whatever it's called) or configuring it with firmware.

I did also use wpa_supplicant though.  It was a long time ago.  So I am speaking from memory here:

There are a couple of aspects to this: module and firmware.  One is that the driver must be loaded by the kernel.  You can achieve this manually by issuing the 'modprobe <module_name>' command.  If you get "module not found" or something, then you may not have configured the kernel properly.  If you get errors, then you may not have set up the firmware correctly (something I know nothing about, and you need to refer to the documentation).  I think getting this to work should be your next step.

Then, once that's working, you want to get the module to be loading automatically.  There are a couple ways to achieve this.  My memory gets fuzzy here.  I think what you need to do is create an alias in /etc/modprobe.d/ that associates the name of the network interface (e.g. "wlan0" or whatever the system ends up calling it) with the module.  When the system finds itself trying to bring up that interface, it will therefore load the module.  You can put it in "aliases.conf" or create your own "wireless.conf" file.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help.  I'm going to see if I can get somebody else to chime in.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# cat .config | grep -i 802

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post your actual 70persistent-net.rules

----------

## aidanjt

```
network={

    ssid="your_network_ssid"

    psk="your_network_personal_key"

}
```

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0=("-Dwext")

config_wlan0=("dhcp")
```

Don't need any more than that.  Just make sure your iwl3945 driver is compiled as a module, don't compile it into the kernel.

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, first can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

```
# cat .config | grep -i kill

CONFIG_RFKILL=y                                            

# CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT is not set                           

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y                                       

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y                                    

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y
```

```
# cat .config | grep -i iwl

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y
```

```
# cat .config | grep -i 802

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set
```

```
70-persistent rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1600 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:18:8b:d7:7d:89", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

```

and to AidanJT, i did do all the above, and i believe i made it a module not kernel,

Thanks so much guys

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this  actually :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# lsmod

```

----------

## tylerwylie

Also: 

```
ls /lib/firmware
```

----------

## aidanjt

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you post this  actually :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src
> ...

 

No need, he just misconfigured wpa_supp.  It's a common error.

----------

## d2_racing

With your udev file, I can tell that your kernel doesn't know that you have a iwl3945 wireless card.

Can you post this after a fresh reboot :

```

# lspci -v

# equery list iwl

# equery list ipw

```

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, can you post this  actually :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/src
> ...

 

```
#ls -la

total 12                              

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Jun  2 01:27 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 Jun  4 20:46 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 May 26 09:15 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jun  2 01:27 linux -> linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Jun  7 02:26 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5   
```

```
#cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda2

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Linux Mint 7 Gloria

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=/dev/sda1

initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic

title Fedora Core 10

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686

initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686.img

title XP

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7214196  38
```

```
#ls /lib/firmware

iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode  iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
```

Im about to reboot

----------

## aidanjt

```
lsmod | grep iwl
```

 Should show the iwl3945, rfkill, mac80211, and cfg80211 modules loaded.

----------

## ludachr1s7

```
#lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)                                         

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0            

        Memory behind bridge: ed000000-efefffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff    

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                          

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)                                                          

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                       

        Memory at efffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00     

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                         

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0            

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0            

        Memory behind bridge: ecf00000-ecffffff                                 

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0            

        Memory behind bridge: ece00000-ecefffff                                 

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00                    

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                          

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>                               

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver                                   

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                     

        I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21                     

        I/O ports at bf60 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22                     

        I/O ports at bf40 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])                                              

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23                     

        I/O ports at bf20 [size=32]                                             

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                          

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])                                                

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20                     

        Memory at ffa80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0                        

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                          

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])                                                        

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0                               

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32           

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff                                    

        Memory behind bridge: 8c000000-91ffffff                                 

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000088000000-000000008bffffff    

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                          

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)                                                                           

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0                             

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>                      

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])                                          

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17              

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]                                              

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]                                              

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]                                              

        I/O ports at bfa0 [size=16]                                             

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2                           

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix                                          

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                            

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17                                           

        I/O ports at 10c0 [size=32]                                            

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus                                       

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])                             

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16                       

        Memory at ed000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]                

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]                   

        Memory at ee000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]                

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at ef000000 [disabled] [size=128K]              

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-                                                                         

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00                             

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>                                 

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>                                 

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia                                            

        Kernel modules: nvidia                                                  

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 40)                                                                

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, stepping, slow devsel, latency 168, IRQ 18           

        Memory at 90000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]                 

        Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=07, sec-latency=176          

        Memory window 0: 88000000-8bfff000 (prefetchable)                       

        Memory window 1: 8c000000-8ffff000                                      

        I/O window 0: 00002000-000020ff                                         

        I/O window 1: 00002400-000024ff                                         

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001                                   

        Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus                                     

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)                                                       

        Subsystem: Dell Device 01c2                                             

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28                       

        Memory at ecef0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]                

        Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]                                   

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2                           

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>                               

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/8 Enable+                                                                         

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1020

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

        Memory at ecfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP+ BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ae-dc-45-ff-ff-77-1b-00

        Kernel modules: iwl3945

```

```
equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.8 (0)

[I--] [M~] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9 (1)

```

```
equery list ipw

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

```

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep iwl
> ```
> ...

 

returns nothing

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try that :

```

# emerge -C =net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9

# emerge -av iwl3945-ucode

```

After that, can you try this :

```

# lsmod

# modprobe iwl3945

# lsmod

# dmesg | tail

# iwconfig

```

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you try that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -C =net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.32.2.9
> ...

 

AFTER emerge

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7214196  38
```

```
# modprobe iwl3945

FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7214196  38
```

```
# dmesg | tail

[   24.005957] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 106 us

[   24.053052] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 106 us

[   24.344053] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   33.397661] kdm_greet used greatest stack depth: 5604 bytes left

[  601.398328] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_force_state

[  601.398507] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_unregister

[  601.400114] iwl3945: Unknown symbol print_ssid

[  601.400294] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_free

[  601.400573] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_allocate

[  601.400689] iwl3945: Unknown symbol rfkill_register
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## aidanjt

rfkill is missing.  you need these module configurations:

```
aidan-lappy linux # grep "IWL3945" .config

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG is not set

aidan-lappy linux # grep "MAC80211" .config

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

aidan-lappy linux # grep "RFKILL" .config

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y
```

then 

```
make modules modules_install && modprobe iwl3945
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post all the command that you use to compile your kernel and also to update your kernel ?

There something wrong here, you have the good kernel options, but nothing is loaded...

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

> rfkill is missing.  you need these module configurations:
> 
> ```
> aidan-lappy linux # grep "IWL3945" .config
> 
> ...

 

sorry how do i set those module configurations, is that in ther kernel? which section is rfkill in?

----------

## aidanjt

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> sorry how do i set those module configurations, is that in ther kernel? which section is rfkill in?

 

Your editor, or with menuconfig, it's in Networking Support->RF Switch subsystem support.

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

>  *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   sorry how do i set those module configurations, is that in ther kernel? which section is rfkill in? 
> 
> Your editor, or with menuconfig, it's in Networking Support->RF Switch subsystem support.

 

sorry i how do you edit it with an editor and not the menu, i just can't find the options in the menuconfig

----------

## aidanjt

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

>  *AidanJT wrote:*    *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   sorry how do i set those module configurations, is that in ther kernel? which section is rfkill in? 
> 
> Your editor, or with menuconfig, it's in Networking Support->RF Switch subsystem support. 
> 
> sorry i how do you edit it with an editor and not the menu, i just can't find the options in the menuconfig

 

 *Quote:*   

>  │ │                    General setup  --->                                                                │ │
> 
>   │ │                [*] Enable loadable module support  --->                                               │ │
> 
>   │ │                -*- Enable the block layer  --->                                                       │ │
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>   │ │                --- Networking support                                                                 │ │
> 
>   │ │                      Networking options  --->                                                         │ │
> 
>   │ │                [ ]   Amateur Radio support  --->                                                      │ │
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>   │ │                --- RF switch subsystem support                                                        │ │
> 
>   │ │                <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector                                               │ │

 

Actually, since you have rfkill built into the kernel, you'll want to run:

```
make && mount /boot && make modules modules_install install && reboot
```

To clear up symbol collisions.

----------

## ludachr1s7

i changed the rfkill and im getting the same dmesg after the modprobe fail

----------

## ludachr1s7

i ran the new command, same results

----------

## aidanjt

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> i ran the new command, same results

 

You must have some config wrong.

Give me the full output of:

```
cd /usr/src/linux/ && grep "MAC80211" .config && grep "IWL3945" .config && grep "RFKILL" .config
```

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

>  *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   i ran the new command, same results 
> 
> You must have some config wrong.
> 
> Give me the full output of:
> ...

 

```
#grep "MAC80211" .config && grep "IWL3945" .config && grep "RFKILL" .config

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y
```

----------

## aidanjt

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #grep "MAC80211" .config && grep "IWL3945" .config && grep "RFKILL" .config
> 
> ...

 

Yeah, that looks good.  I just passed notice, you used the handbook instructions for installing the kernel image to /boot and I told you to use the kernel's copy tool lol.  My bad, it's early in the morning here.  Just move vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 to kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 and reboot, that should be it.  Fingers crossed.

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

>  *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> #grep "MAC80211" .config && grep "IWL3945" .config && grep "RFKILL" .config
> 
> ...

 

sorry i don't understand just "move" sorry sometimes im not that smart, commands?

----------

## aidanjt

```
mount /boot && mv /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 && reboot
```

----------

## Bones McCracker

Thanks for helping, guys!

 :Smile: 

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount /boot && mv /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 && reboot
> ```
> ...

 

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much! now i jsut have to configure wpa_supplicant right, but wlan0 is now recognized!!!! thank you!

By the way, just so i learn, was i creating a copy of the kernel and editing it tons of times but actually loading a different one?

----------

## aidanjt

 *ludachr1s7 wrote:*   

>  *AidanJT wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> mount /boot && mv /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 && reboot
> ```
> ...

 

Yes lol.  When you run "make install" in /usr/src/linux it will copy the kernel image to a file with the prefix of "vmlinuz", but your grub.conf boot entry has a prefix of "kernel".  I just make grub boot the "vmlinuz" prefix so I don't need to mess around with manual image copies or updating grub.conf.  But either works.  :Smile: 

Anyway, the wpa_supplicant settings I gave you earlier will work like a charm, now.

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

>  *ludachr1s7 wrote:*    *AidanJT wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> mount /boot && mv /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 && reboot
> ```
> ...

 

Holy cow.  I didn't even think to check that.

Thanks, AidanJT, and d2_racing

Side note: if you prefer to use "make install", just make sure you edit your grub.conf so it matches what the make script has named the file (the link actually, since it creates a generically-named hard link to the actual kernel image).  For example:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ## Graphical Runlevel (5)
> 
> title  Gentoo (desktop)
> ...

 

----------

## aidanjt

 *BoneKracker wrote:*   

> Side note: if you prefer to use "make install", just make sure you edit your grub.conf so it matches what the make script has named the file (the link actually, since it creates a generically-named hard link to the actual kernel image).  For example:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ## Graphical Runlevel (5)
> ...

 

Yeah, that's a handy Pro Tip.  I also keep an explicit /vmlinuz-${version}-${sources_type}-r${release} grub entry, since vmlinuz.old gets overwritten if you mess around with settings a lot.  Saves having to dig out the live cd to fix up your kernel.

----------

## ludachr1s7

while you guys are still here... what wpa_supplicant.conf do i need to connect to WEP encrypted network with iwlist scan

```
wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1C:10:2F:62:B2

                    ESSID:"050fd9"            

                    Mode:Master               

                    Channel:1                 

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=67/100  Signal level:-66 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on                                         

                    IE: Unknown: 0006303530666439                             

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C                         

                    IE: Unknown: 030101                                       

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100                                       

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100                                       

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860                                 

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000                                                                       

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16010D0300000000000000000000000000000000000000                                                                               

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180202F4010000                         

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00                                                                           

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000                                                               

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C34010D0300000000000000000000000000000000000000                                                                       

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s        

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s         

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s                                  

                    Extra:tsf=0000000bdf46baa6                                  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1626ms ago    
```

----------

## aidanjt

Naw, wpa_supplicant can handle WEP sessions as well.

```
network={

        ssid="Your ESSID"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=Your WEP key

}
```

Although, I highly encourage you to enable WPA-PSK on your router, if it supports it.  It's much stronger encryption than WEP.

----------

## ludachr1s7

 *AidanJT wrote:*   

> Naw, wpa_supplicant can handle WEP sessions as well.
> 
> ```
> network={
> 
> ...

 

you are incredible, now i can go to bed.... after i do a stage 4 so i don't lose this haha

----------

## d2_racing

You can do a Stage 5 too  :Razz: 

I tought too that you have something wrong with your kernel, since you had all the good modules and after a fresh reboot, you didn't had anything.

----------

## Bones McCracker

ludachr1s7, also review the file "/etc/conf.d/wireless.example", which shows some examples of other stuff you can do pertaining to wireless (things you might add to your /etc/conf.d/net file.

----------

